# Blast from the past. Kigtropin



## PillarofBalance (Apr 4, 2019)

Spongy mentioned rips in another thread. Reminded me of the days where everyone on SI was on GH and 3/4 of that shit was bogus. 

Kigtropin for some reason was one brand that was totally hit or miss. It was ridiculous trying to detect the fakes. What color top, is there a logo on the top... 

Anyway, I moved a couple months ago and when I cleared out the basement fridge, we found these. Sorry they are sideways I tried 6 different ways. Imgur is being stoopid.
























These kigs in particular tested at a big fat ZERO on a GH serum test.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 4, 2019)

Lololololol.  Remember PhatBastard?  He bought, like, a pallet of Kigs after literally EVERYONE told him not to.  They were all bunk as hell!  He went off the deep end after that and that's when he literally just said "delete me" from SI.

I found some old Rips the other day too.

Fortunately I always lucked out with Rips.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 4, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Lololololol.  Remember PhatBastard?  He bought, like, a pallet of Kigs after literally EVERYONE told him not to.  They were all bunk as hell!  He went off the deep end after that and that's when he literally just said "delete me" from SI.
> 
> I found some old Rips the other day too.
> 
> Fortunately I always lucked out with Rips.



Trying to remember, I should see if I can find the old thread. It wasn't just that he bought kigs it's that he bought them from some sketchy place. I don't think pinn was the source but even zeek told him not to?


----------



## Flyingdragon (Apr 4, 2019)

Is that real wood?



PillarofBalance said:


> Spongy mentioned rips in another thread. Reminded me of the days where everyone on SI was on GH and 3/4 of that shit was bogus.
> 
> Kigtropin for some reason was one brand that was totally hit or miss. It was ridiculous trying to detect the fakes. What color top, is there a logo on the top...
> 
> ...


----------



## Spongy (Apr 4, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Trying to remember, I should see if I can find the old thread. It wasn't just that he bought kigs it's that he bought them from some sketchy place. I don't think pinn was the source but even zeek told him not to?



Correct.  He was a mess.  He paid a dumb about per kit too.  He could never figure out how to get in touch with either one of the big two suppliers at that time so he would just go down the rabbit hole trying to find something legitimate.


----------



## HollyWoodCole (Apr 4, 2019)

When you don't have to spend any money on the product itself I guess you can spend a bit on the packaging.  Looks legit af.

Also, if even Zeek told you not to do it WTF...?  lol.


----------



## transcend2007 (Apr 4, 2019)

I have 6 kits of kigs I bought late last year but never started ... I'm sticking to Seros ...


----------



## Bro Bundy (Apr 4, 2019)

I never trusted that china shit..I was on rips for 3 months..I bet that shit wasnt really gh


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 4, 2019)

Bro Bundy said:


> I never trusted that china shit..I was on rips for 3 months..I bet that shit wasnt really gh



Something was definitely off, because there was a period where the rips were testing anywhere from 10 to 60 on GH serum tests. 

So there was either something added to make it look like there was more GH than there was, or it was just inconsistent from being shipped overseas without refrigeration.


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 4, 2019)

Spongy said:


> Correct.  He was a mess.  He paid a dumb about per kit too.  He could never figure out how to get in touch with either one of the big two suppliers at that time so he would just go down the rabbit hole trying to find something legitimate.



Which was hilarious that he couldn't get into the inner circle. My guy that I still use to this day used to bring in tons of rips and sold them domestically at a great price.

Rips direct from HK were only like 130 per kit but wtf was in it? Who knows!


----------



## PillarofBalance (Apr 4, 2019)

transcend2007 said:


> I have 6 kits of kigs I bought late last year but never started ... I'm sticking to Seros ...



Do you get the sides from the seros like carpel tunnel and peripheral edema? That shit was prevalent af with the chins products.


----------



## Spongy (Apr 4, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Do you get the sides from the seros like carpel tunnel and peripheral edema? That shit was prevalent af with the chins products.



I really believe there was GH in the rips I was running, but goddamn did I hold water on them.


----------



## NbleSavage (Apr 4, 2019)

Fookin' Zeek...that guy still gets a free sparring session when I find him.


----------



## transcend2007 (Apr 4, 2019)

Spongy said:


> I really believe there was GH in the rips I was running, but goddamn did I hold water on them.



There was gh in rips from 2012 ... I had blood tests that proved it ...


----------



## transcend2007 (Apr 4, 2019)

PillarofBalance said:


> Do you get the sides from the seros like carpel tunnel and peripheral edema? That shit was prevalent af with the chins products.



Yes I get carpel sides from time to time with Seros running higher dosages or after not running for a while ...


----------



## Yaya (Apr 4, 2019)

So many idiots at my gym were spending lots of $$ on those


----------



## JAXNY (Jun 9, 2019)

I know my Rips were good. I couldn't go past 2 ius without severe joint pain, arm paralyzed in the middle of the night and I leaned out quick.


----------



## gymrat827 (Jun 10, 2019)

Spongy said:


> I really believe there was GH in the rips I was running, but goddamn did I hold water on them.



me too....

I knew my were real cuz i held water like a camel


----------



## gunslinger357 (Aug 24, 2019)

HAHA!  I remember Kigs!  They were the newest, realest, purest GH you could buy, lmao.  The kits I got had me with bad CTS, so I think they were real, but after people started getting bad shit I just never reordered, moved into the "next realest greatest most overdosed GH of all time"


----------

